# Quaking Aspens, Concrete Foundations and Patios



## fowweezer (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi all. I have a question about Quaking Aspens that I am hoping someone can help with. About eight years ago, I planted an Aspen on the side of my house, perhaps 8-10 feet away. As expected, the tree grew very fast and is now over 25 feet high. Also as expected, I am finding a small forest of new sprouting Aspens all over my yard. 

Talking to people around here (UT), I've heard some concern that Aspen roots will damage concrete foundations (by growing into them) and concrete patios (by growing under them and then sprouting new growth). I have read a few horror stories on the internet. But I am curious how serious these concerns are. 

I certainly like the shade the tree provides, but I could easily remove it and plant something different. Is the danger to the foundation and concrete patio significant or overblown?


----------



## JeffGu (Jul 13, 2017)

The roots can't "grow into" a reinforced, poured concrete foundation. Aspen roots are very close to the surface and might get under a patio, but it would be very unusual for them to hurt it. I have some that I planted on a property we own in a nearby town, about the same time (8 or 9 years ago) that are now 30'+ tall. They are also within 8 feet of the house, and a patio that is just concrete pavers layed on the ground, a bit silted in and tipsy. My plan is to remove the pavers and put a deck there, and I've started prying them up. The roots from the Aspen trees, two clumps of three, haven't even moved those things.

I should mention that this is an old, small farm house that was added onto several times, with a hodge-podge of foundation materials including concrete, brick, block and tile. No real footings, to speak of. The roots of the trees haven't bothered any of it, although some are under the house from growing under the foundation and back up. I just cut them off while I was under there. No affect on the trees, as most of the roots just hit the old brick foundation and turned, running alongside of it.

It's rare for tree roots to make it through a foundation unless there was already serious problems... like water and dirt already coming through it due to hydrostatic pressure and poor construction, improper drainage away from the foundation, etc.

The saplings sprouting up all over is just the nature of those trees. I just cut them off and they rarely sprout back in the same spot. Where they come up out further, in the lawn, the mower keeps them under control. Occasionally, I will leave one go and when it forms its own little root system, I'll cut it loose from the parent tree's root and transplant the sapling to another location. They're fast growing, nice trees with a few headaches... but they seem to be impervious to poor soils, drought, floods, etc. and I've had good luck with them, over the years.

You can cut a dozen of the sprouting saplings with an ordinary hand pruner in about ten minutes. I cut them off below grade a little. It's a small price to pay for a tree that grows this fast and looks this good.


----------

